

Moscow to Play Weather God to Save Money on Snow Removal - mhb
http://www.themoscowtimes.com/business/article/luzhkov-takes-snow-fight-to-the-sky/387446.html

======
quant18
Beijing's been doing this for a while too, though they're typically aiming at
drought or hailstorm prevention
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beijing_Weather_Modification_Of...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beijing_Weather_Modification_Office)

